# How to legitimize my small business?



## Vitajewels (May 3, 2013)

I have recently acquired a BEN (eFile & Pay) number and an Iowa Sales Tax Permit number for filing state tax, my question is, must I apply for a Federal Tax ID separately? I'm looking to start accounts with wholesales. Just starting out, thanks in advance!


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're operating your business as a sole proprietorship (SP), then you can use your SSN. But, given the amount of fraud and the number of data breaches, you would be much better off getting an EIN from the IRS because replacing your SSN is nearly impossible.

Plus, accounting wise, it is better to do things correctly right from the start rather than going back later and fixing your mistakes. Better to keep your personal and business obligations separate.

Just my two cents anyway.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Get an EIN from your state's website to use for wholesaling. That's all you really need unless you want an LLC which I wouldn't waste time or money at yet.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

hostingdiva said:


> you would be much better off getting an EIN from the IRS


You can get an EIN instantly from the IRS here.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If your location is Miami FL why are you getting permits in Iowa ?


----------

